# Craig Titus Jail Pics



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2006)

yes they're real.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2006)

videos here:
http://www.reviewjournal.com/video/titus.html


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2006)

*Jail incident involved Titus
Officials, fearing escape attempt, removed suspect from his cell*

     A newly released jail video shows bodybuilder Craig Titus being removed from his cell at the Clark County Detention Center and strapped to a chair with a pair of goggles placed over his eyes as part of a high-security escape investigation.
     The video was obtained from police Monday through a Review-Journal records request.
     Assistant Sheriff Ray Flynn said that he has reviewed the video and that the actions of corrections officers were appropriate.
     The video shows officers acting courteously toward Titus as they removed the inmate from his cell during a high-stress situation in November.
     ???It was extremely professional,??? Flynn said. ???I???m very proud of the officers.???
     Titus??? defense attorney, Marc Saggese, had a different take, saying the video shows Titus being ???treated like an animal.???
     ???After viewing it, I???m shocked and horrified,??? Saggese said. ???This is a man who, by law, is presumed innocent.???
     The Review-Journal played the video for local representatives of the American Civil Liberties Union of Nevada on Monday. Gary Peck and Allen Lichtenstein of the ACLU did not criticize the actions of police on the video.
     ???We thought the police were professional and did their job professionally,??? Lichtenstein said. ???He (Titus) did appear totally compliant.???
     Lichtenstein added, ???There are questions about whether the level of force used was necessary in this circumstance,??? but he noted he could not start to answer them without more information.
     Titus, 42, is housed at the jail on charges of murder and arson in the December 2005 death of his personal assistant, Melissa James, 28. Titus??? wife, fitness champion Kelly Ryan, is charged with murder also.
     Flynn said the incident started when a man climbed a roof at the detention center and tampered with air ducts, which were in the vicinity of Titus??? cell. Titus had been the subject of a prior escape investigation.
     When police saw the man tampering with the air ducts, Flynn said, corrections officials feared he was trying to break Titus out of jail.
     Titus had nothing to do with the incident, but authorities did not know that, and jailers performed a high-security extraction of Titus from his cell. They videotaped the procedure.
     The video shows a team of armed corrections officers outside of Titus??? cell, and a leader of the group tells Titus they are coming inside. They order Titus to the ground. Titus is warned that if he resists, officers will respond with security tactics that ???will create pain, and it will possibly create death.???
     Titus complies with the order. He is handcuffed, and is shown being escorted out of the cell shirtless. He expresses bewilderment at what is happening.
     ???What???s a matter???? Titus says. ???What are you doing ??? what the heck is going on????
     Titus is told he will be informed in a few minutes. He is placed in a chair, tied to it with leather straps, and a pair of black goggles are placed over his eyes.
     ???Oh my God,??? Titus says.
     Titus is wheeled to an elevator and taken to the facility???s basement.
     ???Sir, can you take the goggles off???? Titus says.
     ???Not yet,??? an officer responds.
     A handcuffed Titus is wheeled into a small room, placed facedown on a bunk, and is stripped naked. Officers refer to him as ???Mr. Titus??? as his legs are raised in a security procedure.
     Titus is respectful and compliant but also is heard saying ???oh my God??? again. As the handcuffs are removed, a red dot from a Taser laser is flashed on the wall, and Titus is asked whether he knows what the dot is. Titus says he does, and then he is told to remain still. Officers leave the cell, and Titus is pictured naked, sitting up on the bunk.
     He is asked whether he has any injuries.
     ???Only my pride,??? Titus says.
     The entire incident unfolds of a little more than 10 minutes. Officers do not interrogate Titus as to whether there was an escape attempt.
     Titus is a suspect in what authorities have described as a plot to kill three witnesses in his case. A friend of Titus, Nelson Brady Jr., has been charged with paying an undercover detective to kill the witnesses.
     Authorities have voiced suspicions that Titus orchestrated the plot from the Clark County Detention Center, but he has not been charged.
     Authorities said earlier this year that Titus approached a corrections officer and inquired about how to get a corrections uniform in what has been described as a possible escape attempt.
     Flynn said all of the incidents played a role in corrections officers deciding to treat the November episode as a high-security situation.
     ???He???s been a challenging inmate since he???s been there,??? Flynn said. ???And, for the first time ever, we detected someone trying to break into the place.???
     The man tampering with the air ducts ended up having nothing to do with Titus and was arrested on a vandalism charge.
     Titus previously described his removal from his cell as a terrifying experience in a letter to his attorney.
     ???I???m very scared right now,??? Titus wrote in the letter, a copy of which has been obtained by the Review-Journal. ???For the first time in my life, I???m actually terrified. I need your help, my friend. But I???m also scared to even tell you in fear they may do something else to me.???
     Titus said that after the incident, two female nurses observed him ???butt naked.???
     Moments before the video ends, a corrections officer is observed asking two female nurses to check Titus for any medical problems.
     Flynn said the techniques used to remove Titus from his cell are not a common occurrence. They are used when someone is thought to be an escape risk or if someone poses a threat to the well-being of officers.
     He said the use of female nurses to check on Titus was probably done because they were on staff at the time


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 21, 2006)

not looking that big anymore..what's with the blindfold?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

This seems so surreal....


One would think they had the Incredible Hulk in the cell, sheesh talk about overkill.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

when is this going to go to court?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2006)

Hes still got something on his bones but I imagine he isn't lifting anything, and you can tell that prison diet isn't keeping him ripped either. I wonder how his hormonal imbalance of present is fucking with his head.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> One would think they had the Incredible Hulk in the cell, sheesh talk about overkill.



Underkill or "good enough" is what gets people in trouble. They don't know if he had anything on him, if he is crazy or what.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

man, he has been locked up for about a year now.  I am amazed at how long it takes for the courts to get this shit processed and get to trial.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Underkill or "good enough" is what gets people in trouble. They don't know if he had anything on him, if he is crazy or what.



I agree.  they have to take all the precautions to prevent an incident.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> when is this going to go to court?



April 2007


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Underkill or "good enough" is what gets people in trouble. They don't know if he had anything on him, if he is crazy or what.



true, but as they say in the articles I think this was more about humiliation, and the thing that pisses me off is he innocent right now, until he is proven guilty in a court of law and sentenced he should not be treated like an animal.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

All I can say is the liberal point of view astounds me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> true, but as they say in the articles I think this was more about humiliation, and the thing that pisses me off is he innocent right now, until he is proven guilty in a court of law and sentenced he should not be treated like an animal.



If they have reason to believe that he is planning an escape or orchestrating the murder of suspects in the case....I think they need to take the proper precautions.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> If they have reason to believe that he is planning an escape or orchestrating the murder of suspects in the case....I think they need to take the proper precautions.



I gotta agree, under the described circumstances I'm surprised that they
didn't act a bit more 'aggressively'. That's probably why they taped it...avoiding brutality allegations.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 21, 2006)

seems everyone did the right thing.  titus was compliant, the officers were curtious, yet took needed precautions to ensure everyones safety.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks completely like shit. with him all tied up like that, it looks like their gonna waterboard his ass in the second pic


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

I can understand they needed to do a search of him and his cell, but why did he need to be strapped down to a wheelchair from head to toe, goggles on, and taken to the basement where he was hog tied butt naked? Was all of that really necessary?

I guess I don't see the point of that, especially when he is not even a convicted criminal. The only suspicion they had was they caught some guy on the roof tampering with air ducts.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> I can understand they needed to do a search of him and his cell, but why did he need to be strapped down to a wheelchair from head to toe, goggles on, and taken to the basement where he was hog tied butt naked? Was all of that really necessary?



Have you seen "Pulp Fiction"?  I think they were about to bring out the gimp.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 21, 2006)

^^^lmao


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

If he was a convicted felon in a maximum security prison and caught trying to escape, then hell yeah I would agree to what they did mainly to humiliate and teach him a lesson. But in this particular case I completely disagree with that treatment, it was way overboard. 

Maybe those of you that think this treatment is just should imagine that you get put in jail (awaiting trial) and treated this way.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 21, 2006)

i completely agree with you. what i find even more ludicrous is them videotaping the whole event. is that standard procedure with transport of all prisoners there?


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

If I murdered someone then acted as if I murdered someone I would expect nothing less.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> Maybe those of you that think this treatment is just should imagine that you get put in jail (awaiting trial) and treated this way.


I agree with you on this point. It would be terrible. Even though he has not been found guilty, an indictment was handed down and unfortunately, that means he gets put in jail without bail in his case and he gets treated just like any other prisoner. By the sounds of the conspiracy to commit murder, they have other things pending on him, so IMO the action was justifiable.


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow he is small. Cant believe how much different a year makes him look.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

largepkg said:


> If I murdered someone then acted as if I murdered someone I would expect nothing less.



last time I checked in the US it is "innocent until proven guilty", has this changed?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I agree with you on this point. It would be terrible. Even though he has not been found guilty, an indictment was handed down and unfortunately, that means he gets put in jail without bail in his case and he gets treated just like any other prisoner. By the sounds of the conspiracy to commit murder, they have other things pending on him, so IMO the action was justifiable.



since you are in this profession, just explain to me what the point of what they did was, as well as the manner in which they did it? for instance, why couldn't they have just walked him down to the basement handcuffed?


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> last time I checked in the US it is "innocent until proven guilty", has this changed?



Last time I checked, if it walks like a rat, talks like a rat, and looks like a rat, it must be a rat.

Oh yeah, and OJ is innocent too!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Last time I checked, if it walks like a rat, talks like a rat, and looks like a rat, it must be a rat.
> 
> Oh yeah, and OJ is innocent too!



It does not matter how guilty he looks, he has not gone to trial yet. 

What a ridiculous comment.

What does OJ have to do with this?


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> It does not matter how guilty he looks, he has not gone to trial yet.
> 
> What a ridiculous comment.
> 
> What does OJ have to do with this?



Innocent until proven guilty or guilty until proven innocent in OJ's case. 

This innocent until proven guilty crap is ridiculous. At what point do you feel like we're treated this way? I mean, you get arrested, you get charged, you have to pay an insane bond depending on the crime and yet we're to believe in innocent until proven guilty? I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> Was all of that really necessary?
> 
> .



its hard to say. i can see your point, and we dont know the whole story.  if they feel there is a threat of escape, he has approached other guards about getting uniforms, credible threats against people's lives.  i can see how a whole bunch of circumstantial, extenuating circumstances would lead them to be extra cautious.  

like he said the only injury he had was to his pride.  at this point with all the other stuff going on, i can live with that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't see what all the hub-bub is about, I am sure Craig was psyched that he could get naked and not have to worry about dropping the soap.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> since you are in this profession, just explain to me what the point of what they did was, as well as the manner in which they did it? for instance, why couldn't they have just walked him down to the basement handcuffed?



I don't work in jails or detention. I'm sure it is for safety reasons though. If they had handcuffed him, he could have reached out and over one of the guards neck and choked him or broke his neck. If he had wanted to fight, he could have hurt someone. I seriously doubt he would have gotten very far though. The blindfold gets me though. The only thing I can think of is they didn't want him to know where they were moving him, so he could not tell anyone where he was, just in case they were trying to get him out, which I don't think the case was, but I think they are other issues that he looks like he is going to get busted on if true. Jail or prison is not a place you want to be!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2006)

The more you hear about him, the worse it gets and you really see what a sicko he could be.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> true, but as they say in the articles I think this was more about humiliation, and the thing that pisses me off is he innocent right now, until he is proven guilty in a court of law and sentenced he should not be treated like an animal.



1. They felt they had to move him
2. They shouldn't have to fear anything so simple as a scratch
3. They didn't berate him or give him wedgies

Everything seemed by the book, thats how the law is and that is how it is enforced. If he is innocent then my biggest complaint if I were him was being in prison for so long. Mitnick was denied trial for over 4 years, Bernie was sent to prison for having Radio Shack toys and had his arm broken because he had a pic of a fed picking his nose which he had on display. Those are guys who got treated by the system unfairly.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't see a problem with it. Sounds like they pushed every precaution to the limit and were toeing the line, but didnt cross it.

And yes it would suck it that were me, let's hope we all avoid situations like that. The only thing I think is a travesty is how long he's stuck there, it is innocent until proven guilty, but holding someone for a year or howveer long he's been there is almost a violation of rights IMO.

And largepkg, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> And yes it would suck it that were me, let's hope we all avoid situations like that.



If you get married and your wife needs to buy 7 gallons of lighter fluid, make sure she doesn't go at 3AM accompanied by strange people.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 22, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I don't see a problem with it. Sounds like they pushed every precaution to the limit and were toeing the line, but didnt cross it.
> 
> And yes it would suck it that were me, let's hope we all avoid situations like that. The only thing I think is a travesty is how long he's stuck there, it is innocent until proven guilty, but holding someone for a year or howveer long he's been there is almost a violation of rights IMO.
> 
> *And largepkg, wtf are you talking about?*




 Maybe this is what my girl means when she says I ramble.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2006)

The only reason they're treating him like that is because he is (was) a bodybuilder.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The only reason they're treating him like that is because he is (was) a bodybuilder.



yea, getting tied up and blind folded by a bunch of dudes is how all the bodybuilders in Los Angelas pay for their steroids.

If I had to guess, Charles Glass probably set this entire thing up......He is supposed to be a very good pimp.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 22, 2006)

Mudge said:


> If you get married and your wife needs to buy 7 gallons of lighter fluid, make sure she doesn't go at 3AM accompanied by strange people.



That bitch, I knew she had something planned!


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 26, 2006)

It's unfortunate, this is so sad, I don't wish this on anybody (well, I only wish this on murderers and other evil criminals). It seems he will spend the rest of his life in jail, I hope not...I think he is innocent, but I might be wrong...If he did commit the crime...Then I guess he must pay...


----------

